# My husband doesnt seem to like my new tank decorating idea!



## melissasroja (Sep 20, 2010)

Not that I care if he loves it lol but I guess I need some ideas as to how to make him like it more! This is my first planted tank. I went with natural (brown/tan mix kind) rocks. I have 3 plants right now and will be adding in more in a few days. I wanted to see how 3 did first since Ive never done plants before and they seem to be fine. I put in a clay pot laying on its side and Im going to find a large piece of wood as a centerpiece/cave. I was thinking of putting some black rocks around the plants to look sort of like potting soil and then some coming out of the tipped over pot like the plant spilled and fell out. I was also thinking of some rock cave type thing with just plain rocks but not for a while. What else could I do? I want to keep it very natural and just basic. We have 3 other colorful tanks and I do like them but I also love my natural african dwarf frog tank which is where I got the inspiration for this new tank for my female guppies, mollies and platies. Any ideas? Thanks!

Melissa


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Ive always been partial to dwarf hairgrass as an aquarium plant .


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Get him his own tank that he can fill with neon gravel, plastic skulls and day-glow plastic plants. No masterpiece was every create by committee. Follow your vision and let him have his own.


----------

